
7 Top CRM Trends for 2017 - Optimove
http://www.optimove.com/blog/7-top-crm-trends-for-2017
======
Optimove
With the growing appreciation of existing customers’ role in today’s super-
competitive digital markets, the CRM space is experiencing an unprecedented
growth surge. CRM technologies have become an essential component for
marketing departments, helping marketers in every vertical cater to their
loyal customers. In the dynamic digital marketplace, this means that each year
sees new trends and tendencies. Read our blog to know what to look for from
your CRM technology as 2017 approaches

